

There's Plenty of Room at the Bottom - moog
http://www.its.caltech.edu/~feynman/plenty.html

======
mixmax
One of the great classics - good to read it again.

This piece really shows how intellectually curious feynman was. He sets out
the premise for the dream of nano-machines in a scientifically plausible way.
He does so 20 years before Drexler started his initial writings about it. And
the full implications of this talk have not yet permeated the scientific
society. And he came up with it almost 50 years ago.

Just amazing...

